#ubuntuforums 2011-02-28
<brainfart> hey
<brainfart> anybody here?
<s-fox> =)
<edward1> Hello!
#ubuntuforums 2011-03-01
<zinadork> Hello
<zinadork> Has anyone else been having issues dismounting Truecrypt volumes
<Bachstelze> zinadork: no, but I haven't used TC in a while
<Bachstelze> what's the problem, exactly?
<zinadork> device-mapper: remove ioctl failed: Device or resource busy Command failed
<Bachstelze> well, tthat's self-explanatory
<zinadork> it says that even if I try to dismount seconds after opening the partition
<Bachstelze> you ave a process that is still using the drive
<zinadork> I haven't opened any apps or files
<Bachstelze> probably a shell, or a nautilus window
<Bachstelze> fuser will tell you what it us
<zinadork> I haven't opened them
<zinadork> I saw the same issue in the truecrypt forums and it didn't look like it was solved
<zinadork> is fuser and app or person?
<Bachstelze> sudo fuser -m /mount/point
<Bachstelze> will give you the PID of the process using it
<Bachstelze> if it gives nothing, it's a bug in TC
<zinadork> "specified filename /mount/point does not exist"
<Bachstelze> replace that with the mount point of your TC volume ;)
<zinadork> what do you do with the pid number?
<Bachstelze> you do    ps aux | grep <pid>
<Bachstelze> to find out what the process is
<zinadork> the output was two 5digit numbers
<Bachstelze> I get something like 
<Bachstelze> /media/truecrypt1:   14472c
<Bachstelze> so
<Bachstelze> % ps aux | grep 14472
<Bachstelze> firas    14472  0.2  0.0  41144  3588 pts/3    Ss+  05:09   0:00 zsh
<Bachstelze> it's a zsh
<zinadork> if I shutdown with it still mounted, do I risk damage?
<zinadork> matt@HP-DV6:~$ sudo fuser -m /dev/sdb1
<Bachstelze> in theory yes
<zinadork> /dev/sdb1:           12374 12418
<zinadork> matt@HP-DV6:~$ ps aux | grep 12374 12418
<zinadork> grep: 12418: No such file or directory
<zinadork> matt@HP-DV6:~$ ps aux | grep 12374
<zinadork> root     12374  0.2  0.0 172676  2204 ?        Ssl  22:55   0:02 /usr/bin/truecrypt --core-service
<Bachstelze> only one at a time
<zinadork> matt     12625  0.0  0.0   8936   852 pts/0    S+   23:09   0:00 grep --color=auto 12374
<zinadork> matt@HP-DV6:~$ ps aux | grep 12418
<zinadork> root     12418  0.0  0.0  18276  1308 ?        Ss   22:55   0:00 /sbin/mount.ntfs /dev/mapper/truecrypt1 /media/truecrypt1 -o rw,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077
<zinadork> matt     12627  0.0  0.0   8936   848 pts/0    S+   23:09   0:00 grep --color=auto 12418
<Bachstelze> ok, that's a whole disk
<zinadork> yes
<zinadork> usb hdd
<zinadork> it dismounts fine in windows
<Bachstelze> let me try on a usb key
<zinadork> thanks
<zinadork> Very Helpful!
<zinadork> You still here?
<Bachstelze> ys
<Bachstelze> it's formatting
<zinadork> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10464960/Screenshot-TrueCrypt.png
<Bachstelze> well, it's not mounted
<zinadork> i have access to the files
<Bachstelze> that's probably a bug in TC then
<zinadork> does it matter that it was encrypted using windows app?
<Bachstelze> it shouldn't
<zinadork> should I move the files to another disk and re-encrypt the directory in linux
<Bachstelze> maybe it's the NTFS that's causing problemw
<Bachstelze> with FAT I only see one process
<zinadork> u'd use fat?
<Bachstelze> (truecrypt --core-service)
<Bachstelze> it didn't give me the option to use NTFS
<Bachstelze> drive is too small probably
<zinadork> this is a 320gig hdd
<Bachstelze> yeah
<Bachstelze> is it the first time you try to mount it on linux?
<zinadork> no, but it has never dismounted properly
<zinadork> newly encryped disk
<zinadork> rather not use windows with disk.  I separate work and home by OS
<Bachstelze> I wonder why the mount process is still active
<Bachstelze> it shouldn't be
<Bachstelze> that's probably the problem
<zinadork> tc forums weren't helpful
<zinadork> lots of people with same issue 
<Bachstelze> probably a bug in TC then
<zinadork> tc for linux, works in windows
<zinadork> we do get the short end
<Bachstelze> yes
<Bachstelze> hmm
<Bachstelze> what does the command "mount" give you?
<Bachstelze> you should have one or two lines with "truecrypt"
<Bachstelze> probably one
<zinadork> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/10464960/Screenshot-matt%40HP-DV6%3A%20%7E.png
<Bachstelze> ok
<Bachstelze> yeah, it's probably the NTFS that's confusing it
<zinadork> any good apps for ext4 support in windows?
<Bachstelze> do you have an "Eject" icon in front of your drive in Nautilus?
<zinadork> yes
<zinadork> doesnt work
<Bachstelze> not that I know of
<Bachstelze> even ext2/3 supposrt is flakey
<Bachstelze> hmm
<Bachstelze> try
<Bachstelze> sudo umount /dev/dm-0
<zinadork> umount: /dev/dm-0: not mounted
<zinadork> I give up
<zinadork> I'll try a fat fs next time
<Bachstelze> yeah
<zinadork> thank you for helping me
<Bachstelze> probably a bug in TC, the kernel parttion table is out of sync
<Bachstelze> no prob
<zinadork> good night
#ubuntuforums 2011-03-02
<iheartubuntu> is it possible to merge ubuntu forum accounts into one? I have two and would like to merge them into a new one.
<iheartubuntu> or possible to change ubuntu forum account name?
#ubuntuforums 2011-03-03
<zenrox> wow a long time since i have logd on to irc
<zenrox> how are all the old hats doing
<zenrox> and it looks like i only know one person here jdong
<jdong> ugh and I've even barely been around
<zenrox> i havnt bine on in close to 3 years
<zenrox> i have moved 3 times since i was last on
<zenrox> i now live in a collage town
<zenrox> with my wife
<zenrox> that i just married may of last year
<zenrox> and i am missing my ubuntu :(
<jdong> hehe
<jdong> oh how time changes things
<zenrox> i only have my lappy now no frankenstine pc's
<jdong> I'm still doing Ubuntu work but oddly enough for the most part under the umbrella of the evil empire (tm)
<zenrox> and i dont have the space for it
<zenrox> lol tipical
<zenrox> ant it
<jdong> I guess so
<jdong> hey, I have to feed myself at the end of the day.
<zenrox> i dont even have a solid inet connection i am teathering my cellphone atm with a true unlimited 
<zenrox> ya we all have to feed the need
<jdong> yeah I was doing that for a week or two when I moved into this apartment.
<zenrox> gotta love att
<zenrox> lol
<jdong> haha
<jdong> I've got both an AT&T and a Verizon iPhone
<jdong> both of which tether.
<jdong> I was switching between the two
<jdong> well the Verizon one I'm more or less paid to abuse, so I was using that one more.
<zenrox> motorola karma q1a is what i use
<zenrox> batt life is an issue tho about 2-3hrs of heavy use then i have t o switch out the batt
<jdong> yeah the Verizon iPhone can tether for about 5-6 hours of heavy use
<zenrox> but in a few days i qualify for a upgrade my wife wants it but she has a newer phone than mine
<zenrox> and i am looking at a android 
<Shadow__X> only relating to battery life. i have to say i am impressed with the battery life of my droid 2 compared to my droid 1
<Shadow__X> motorola really made improvements to power consumption there
<Shadow__X> and hey jdong 
<zenrox> i am looking at a sony erassion xperia x10
<Shadow__X> look at the upgrade cycle
<Shadow__X> at the minimum to buy an android device it should be on 2.2 and even still some oem's take forever to push updates out
<jdong> no offense to all the Droidies out there, but as someone who spends 10-15 hours of his day optimizing iDevice power usage.....
<zenrox> this one is
<zenrox> i think its 2.4
<jdong> I'd have to say they barely improved it on the software side.
<Shadow__X> :)
<Shadow__X> i am on my secound android device and i think my next device will be an iphone 5
<zenrox> i want to try an android befor i go al iphone and get locked out of the software
<jdong> and hell personally I even feel iPhone/Darwin power consumption still sucks.
<jdong> but eh then I'm getting too picky.
<jdong> for the devices I work on, typical power draw is on the order of single milliamps :)
<Shadow__X> what are they
<jdong> various iPods 
<zenrox> lol and the new ones he cant talk about yet
<Shadow__X> ah isnt the biggest power draw at this point the screen though
<jdong> well it only is because of the sheer amount of optimization done.
<zenrox> i would think it would be the audio chips
<jdong> try decoding AAC or MP3 on any other Cortex ARM processor
<jdong> and tell me how much power it's drawing
<jdong> probably 10x as much
<Shadow__X> it would make sense they use specific chips for hardware decoding to lower the power draw
<zenrox> every milliamp is like pulling teath
<jdong> not particularly true :)
<jdong> and yes, every milliamp is like an hour of music playback
<Shadow__X> that would be one of the main reasons they are very particular about video they support
<zenrox> unless you use rockbox
<zenrox> but does that use more amps buy using a differnt decoder
<Shadow__X> i would think so but we know someone else would know better
<zenrox> yep
<zenrox> and i wonder if he has tested that
<zenrox> and the brain that jdong is has gone silent
<Shadow__X> goodnight everyone
<zenrox> night shadow
<Daviey> okay, will grab it
<Erik_NL_84> Hi All
<s-fox> Hello
<Erik_NL_84> Just checking out this channel. this is the general chatroom for the community right?
<Pici> Erik_NL_84: I'd say that is #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pici> But the forums people may disagree with me.
<Erik_NL_84> Where is this one for?
<Pici> Its ubuntuforum's home on IRC.
<Erik_NL_84> Ok, so this one is for discussions about the forum in general?
<Erik_NL_84> Then I think I indeed need to move to offtopic :P Bye
#ubuntuforums 2011-03-04
<linuxxnut>  /j archlinux
<linuxxnut>  /j archlinux
#ubuntuforums 2011-03-05
<manosone> can anyone who uses firefox 4 beta 12, check if with noscript installed,sync works perfect?Especially at the captcha step?
#ubuntuforums 2011-03-06
<sixstorm> whats up guys
<sixstorm> test
<s-fox> =)
